# Warriors of Nurgle Test Model



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been wanting to expand my Warriors of Chaos army, which is currently a pure Khorne army, into a great Undivided horde. Warriors of Chaos are very much my playstyle, and I don't see myself playing anything else. I've got a thing for heavy infantry, I suppose. And possibly roided-out he-men.:laugh: Anyway, I decided after painting test models for Nurgle, Slaanesh, and Tzeentch, that I wanted to do Nurgle next. 

I kind of want a "Fantasy Death Guard" feel to them-- the fluff I've got in my mind for my Chaos horde involves a prophecy of four Knightly Orders from the Empire falling to the lure of Chaos for assorted reasons. For the Warriors of Nurgle, I think the champion was a great justicar of sorts, whose sole drive was to defend the peoples of the Empire from the threat of Chaos. A single, overwhelming failure drove him to despair, and it consumed him. In his madness, he swore himself to the Lord of Despair, the Plague Daemon, Father Nurgle-- that the whole world might know his pain. 

Anyway, I want them to have the look like their armor was once laquered a light color to reflect the whole noble intention of defending the Empire's borderlands from Northern invasion, but have it be corroded and corrupted, much like the Death Guard are in 40k. 

I think this has the right general feel, but I'm very much open to suggestions. I haven't found a mix that I like for the wraps on the halberds, so they still need to be highlighted-- but the rest of the models are basically finished test pieces for the army. Oddly enough, I've never painted any Nurgle anything for commissions, so this is actually sort of new for me. Thoughts?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are nice models mate. When it comes to Chaos, Nurgle is slowly but surely becoming my favourite god, his troops are quick and easy to paint. What's more they're nice and filthy, so filthy that finesse at painting almost seems superflous, great news for guys like me.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Great looking paintjob there, Horus. That is a lovely(?) green, it does actually look vibrant but filthy. 

On a side note (and not a criticism of you at all), that mini on the right... I hate it when the fingers don't match up on either side of a weapon. It's not that the bloody thing comes in two halves, it's just lazy sculpting. Why ruin a lovely looking mini by making its fingers broken from the get go?


----------



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey man, these are looking great! Keep em coming!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

jpunk said:


> Great looking paintjob there, Horus. That is a lovely(?) green, it does actually look vibrant but filthy.
> 
> On a side note (and not a criticism of you at all), that mini on the right... I hate it when the fingers don't match up on either side of a weapon. It's not that the bloody thing comes in two halves, it's just lazy sculpting. Why ruin a lovely looking mini by making its fingers broken from the get go?


I didn't even notice that the halberd was miscast. Since GW does injection molds these days, it means that the sculpt is like that, which... you're right, is ridiculous. I'll have to pay closer attention to the lances from the Chaos Knight sprue when I make more halberdiers, since that does look bad. I don't know how I didn't notice it while I was painting it, honestly... now that it's been pointed out, it's glaring. :laugh:


Anyway, I haven't quite figured out how I should base these guys. My Warriors of Khorne army (which, theoretically, this is an addition to as the first step in making the army a great horde of Chaos Undivided) is based with snow. But I don't know if that'll look good with these guys-- white snow probably wouldn't stay white when you have weeping sores and filthy, rusted armor touching it. If I discolor the snow, though, it's just going to look like I did the base first, and then spilled some washes on the snow while I was painting the rest of the model. Any suggestions?


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

nice, that looks very similar to my nurgle warrior army(I ripped off the deathguard scheme) I did brown bases with thin snow and then tried to make a greenish brown slime/muck effect on it....it was supposed to look like the snow was melting into sludge and mud, but I failed miserably, maybe you could fair better.


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Brilliant.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

They look right on for Nurgle. Ranked together they will look great:victory:


----------

